# No More Diet Coke?



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

just passing this along....interesting, makes you want to drink diet coke!



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 768.5pt" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=1025 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-TOP: 0in" vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; PADDING-TOP: 0in" vAlign=top>In October of 2001, my sister started getting very sick. She had
stomach spasms and she was having a hard time getting around. Walking
was a major chore. It took everything she had just to get out of bed;
she was in so much pain.




By March 2002, she had undergone several tissue and muscle
biopsies and was on 24 various prescription medications. The doctors
could not determine what was wrong with her. She was in so much pain,
and so sick. She just knew she was dying. She put her house, bank
accounts, life insurance, etc., in her oldest daughter's name, and
made sure that her younger children were to be taken care of




She also wanted her last hooray, so she planned a trip to
Florida (basically in a wheelchair) for March 22 nd .




On March 19 I called her to ask how her most recent tests
went, and she said they didn't find anything on the test, but they
believe she had MS.




I recalled an article a friend of mine e-mailed to me and I
asked my sister if she drank diet soda? She told me that she did.. As
a matter of fact, she was getting ready to crack one open that
moment.



I told her not to open it, and to stop drinking the diet soda!




I e-mailed her the article my friend, a lawyer, had sent.




My sister called me within 32 hours after our phone
conversation and told me she had stopped drinking the diet soda AND
she could walk! The muscle spasms went away. She said she didn't feel
100% but she sure felt a lot better. She told me she was going to her
doctor with this article and would call me when she got home.




Well, she called me, and said her doctor was amazed! He is
going to call all of hi s MS patients to find out if they consumed
artificial sweeteners of any kind.




In a nutshell, she was being poisoned by the Aspartame in the
diet soda...and literally dying a slow and miserable death..




When she got to Florida March 22, all she had to take was one
pill, and that was a pill for the Aspartame poisoning! She is well on
her way to a complete recovery.




And she is walking! No wheelchair! This article saved her life.




If it says 'SUGAR FREE' on the label; DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!




I have spent several days lecturing at the WORLD ENVIRONMENTAL
CONFERENCE on "ASPARTAME," marketed as 'NutraSweet,' 'Equal,' and
'Spoonful.'




In the keynote address by the EPA, it was announced that in
the United States in 2001 there is an epidemic of multiple sclerosis
and systemic lupus. It was difficult to determine exactly what toxin
was causing this to be rampant




I stood up and said that I was there to lecture on exactly
that subject.




I will explain why Aspartame is so dangerous: When the
temperature of this sweetener exceeds 86 degrees F, the wood alcohol
in ASPARTAME converts to formaldehyde and then to formic acid, which
in turn causes metabolic acidosis. Formic acid is the poison found in
the sting of fire ants. The methanol toxicity mimics, among other
conditions, multiple sclerosis and systemic lupus. Many people were
being diagnosed in error. Although multiple sclerosis is not a death
sentence, Methanol toxicity is!




Systemic lupus has become almost as rampant as multiple
sclerosis, especially with Diet Coke and Diet Pepsi drinkers. The
victim usually does not know that the Aspartame is the culprit. He or
she continues its use; irritating the lupus to such a degree that it
may become a life-threatening condition.




We have seen patients with systemic lupus become asymptotic,
once taken off diet sodas ..




In cases of those diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis, most of
the symptoms disappear. We've seen many cases where vision loss
returned and hearing loss improved markedly.




This also applies to cases of tinnitus and fibromyalgia.




During a lecture, I said, "If you are using ASPARTAME
(NutraSweet, Equal, Spoonful, etc) and you suffer from fibromyalgia
symptoms, spasms, shooting, pains, numbness in your legs, cramps, ver
tigo, dizziness, headaches, tinnitus, joint pain, unexplainable
depression, anxiety attacks, slurred speech, blurred vision, or memory
loss you probably have ASPARTAME poisoning!"




People were jumping up during the lecture saying, "I have some
of these symptoms. Is it reversible?"




Yes! Yes! Yes! STOP drinking diet sodas and be alert for
Aspartame on food labels! Many products are fortified with it! This
is a serious problem.




Dr. Espart (one of my speakers) remarked that so many people
seem to be symptomatic for MS and during his recent visit to a
hospice, a nurse stated that six of her friends, who were heavy Diet
Coke addicts, had all been diagnosed with MS. This is beyond
coincidence!




Diet soda is NOT a diet product! It is a chemically altered,
multiple SODIUM (salt) and ASPARTAME containing product that actually
makes you crave carbohydrates. It is far more likely to make you GAIN
weight!




These products also contain formaldehyde, which stores in the
fat cells, particularly in the hips and thighs. Formaldehyde is an
absolute toxin and is used primarily to preserve "tissue specimens."
Many products we use every day contain this chemical but we SHOULD NOT
store it IN our body!




Dr. H. J. Roberts stated in his lectures that once free of the
"diet products" and with no significant increase in exercise; his
patients lost an average of 19 pounds over a trial period.




Aspartame is especially dangerous for diabetics.




We found that some physicians, who believed that they had a
patient with retinopathy, in fact, had symptoms caused by Aspartame.




The Aspartame drives the blood sugar out of control. Thus
diabetics may suffer acute memory loss due to the fact that aspartic
acid and phenylalanine are NEUROTOXIC when taken without the other
amino acids necessary for a good balance.




Treating diabetes is all about BALANCE. Especially with
diabetics, the Aspartame passes the blood/brain barrier and it then
deteriorates the neurons of the brain; causing various levels of brain
damage, seizures, depression, manic depression, panic attacks,
uncontrollable anger and rage.




Consumption of Aspartame causes these same symptoms in
non-diabetics as well.




Documentation and observation also reveal that thousands of
children diagnosed with ADD and ADHD have had complete turnarounds in
their behavior when these chemicals have been removed from their
diet. So called "behavior modification prescription drugs" (Ritalin
and others) are no longer needed. Truth be told, they were never
NEEDED in the first place! Most of these children were being
"poisoned" on a daily basis with the very foods that were "better for
them than sugar."




It is also suspected that the Aspartame in thousands of
pallets of diet Coke and diet Pepsi consumed by men and women fighting
in the Gulf War, may be partially to blame for the well-known Gulf War
Syndrome.




Dr. Roberts warns that it can cause birth defects, i.e. mental
retardation, if taken at the time of conception and during early
pregnancy.




Children are especially at risk for neurological disorders and
should NEVER be given artificial sweeteners. There are many different
case histories to relate of children suffering grand mal seizures and
other neurological disturbances talking about a plague of neurological
diseases directly caused by the use of this deadly poison."




Herein lies the problem:



0A
There were Congressional Hearings when Aspartame was included
100 different products and strong objection was made concerning its
use. Since this initial hearing, there have been two subsequent
hearings, and still nothing has been done. The drug and chemical
lobbies have very deep pockets.




 Sadly, MONSANTO'S patent on Aspartame has EXPIRED!




There are now over 5,000 products on the market that contain
this deadly chemical and there will be thousands more introduced.
Everybody wants a "piece of the Aspartame pie." I assure you that
MONSANTO, the creator of Aspartame, knows how deadly it is.




And isn't it ironic that MONSANTO funds, among others, the
American Diabetes Association, the American Dietetic Association and
the Conference of the American College of Physicians?




This has been recently exposed in the New York Times.




These [organizations] cannot criticize any additives or convey
their link to MONSANTO because they take money from the food industry
and are required to endorse their products.




Senator Howard Metzenbaum wrote and presented a bill that
would require label warnings on products containing Aspartame,
especially regarding pregnant women, children and infants. The bill
would also institute independent studies on the known dangers and the
problems existing in the general population regarding seizures,
changes in brain chemistry, neurological changes and behavioral
symptoms.




The bill was killed.




It is known that the powerful drug and chemical lobbies are
responsible for this, letting loose the hounds of disease and death on
an unsuspecting and uninformed public. Well, you're Informed now! YOU
HAVE A RIGHT TO KNOW!

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but she'd have had to been drinking 3 or 4 or more every day for years. And I'm willing to bet a paycheck she didnt get back to normal that fast, even if this story is true. Yes LARGE quantities of aspertane is bad for you but....... like I said, she'd need to have been drinking a 6 pack every day for years to be that sick...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah but she'd have had to been drinking 3 or 4 or more every day for years. And I'm willing to bet a paycheck she didnt get back to normal that fast, even if this story is true. Yes LARGE quantities of aspertane is bad for you but....... like I said, she'd need to have been drinking a 6 pack every day for years to be that sick...


 yeah not for sure if this id true or not we got this in our e-mail at the hospital i work at


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

People drink 3-4 more other beverages a day. Why is it a stretch to think someone would drink that much diet coke. Heck if Aspartame was in Bud Light, I would be long gone, and I am saying that with all seriousness. 

I know people who drink 3-4 energy drinks a day. Sometimes two at one sitting. 

I don't think it is that far fetched.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

[Heck if Aspartame was in Bud Light, I would be long gone, and I am saying that with all seriousness. 

quote]
:bigok: i'm hearin ya....I would be dead for sure.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well people who drink 6+ bears every single day for long periods of time are just as likely to suffer in some way, just like from 6+ diet cokes....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

interesting none the less, one more reason not to drink it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I thinks it's time to go back to the old days, not that I could do it, but....all the additives in food and beverages just can't be good. 

Cancer and other illnesses are more widespread. Have you noticed that a lot of 12 year old girls are pushing 6' and still have years of growing?

Weird. Scary.

You guys may have the right idea. Drink lots of alcohol and kill everything....kidding.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

this is false

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

:bigok:


phreebsd said:


> this is false
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


 
Nice find Phree


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Well people who drink 6+ bears every single day for long periods of time are just as likely to suffer in some way, just like from 6+ diet cokes....


Agreed.....probably worse.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> this is false
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/aspartame.asp


 I must admit, you don't miss much.:goodnews:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im a bored individual


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Ok.* *so let me pose a question*... How mant of you have done irreputable damage to your atv while consuming alcohol."Hold my Beer/watch this" I cut my wires to bits and that wasn't even on a ride. I find the first one in the deepest hole usually had about 6 or more on the trail out to that hole. Can we go after Budweiser for punative damages? I'm just saying....


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Snopes is great... I use it to check things all the time.


----------

